# اقتراح للأقسام



## Jesus Son 261 (8 يوليو 2010)

*سلام المسيح
انا شايف ان قسم الشكاوي و المشاكل
و قسم المواضيع المحزوفة
يكونوا اقسام خاصة
غير ظاهرة الا لصاحب الموضوع و للمشرفين مثلا
يعني مش كل الاعضاء و الزوار يشوفوها 
لأن دي حاجات مش مستحب ان الكل يشوفها
لما فيها من مشاكل بين الناس او مواضيع مخالفة وهكذا

ولا ايه؟​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يوليو 2010)

*انا رأيي ان الوضع الحالي احسن

لما مثلا يكون في مشكله عند عضو

والمشرفين مشغولين مش واخدين بالهم

واي عضو تاني دخل قاله ع الحل يبقي ريح الاداره

ولا انت ايه رايك​*


----------



## أَمَة (9 يوليو 2010)

عفوا، لم أفهم...
لو كان قسم الشكاوي والمشاكل خاص وللمشرفين مثلا كيق سيتمكن العضو صاحب المشكلة من الدخول اليه.

أما قسم المحذوفات فكل ما فيه مستحق الحذف لأسبات عديدة ليس من بينها ما نخجل به.

هذا رأيي.


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يوليو 2010)

أمة قال:


> عفوا، لم أفهم...
> لو كان قسم الشكاوي والمشاكل خاص وللمشرفين مثلا كيق سيتمكن العضو صاحب المشكلة من الدخول اليه.
> 
> أما قسم المحذوفات فكل ما فيه مستحق الحذف لأسبات عديدة ليس من بينها ما نخجل به.
> ...




هو قصده انو يبقى القسم ظاهر ولكن العضو والاداره فقط التى ترى الموضوع
وكل عضو يرى مواضيعه فقط ولا يرى اى موضوع لاى عضو اخر وهى برمجيا سهل 
ولكن مش حلوه

لاسباب منها اللى قالها مايكل

ومنها ممكن الاعضاء تبحث عن المشكله فى القسم وتلاقى الحل

اعتقد الموضوع مش محبذ اؤى واحنا مش بنعمل حاجه غلط عشان نخاف منها او نخفيها


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (15 يوليو 2010)

*


+ cupid + قال:



			هو قصده انو يبقى القسم ظاهر ولكن العضو والاداره فقط التى ترى الموضوع
وكل عضو يرى مواضيعه فقط ولا يرى اى موضوع لاى عضو اخر وهى برمجيا سهل 
ولكن مش حلوه

لاسباب منها اللى قالها مايكل

ومنها ممكن الاعضاء تبحث عن المشكله فى القسم وتلاقى الحل

اعتقد الموضوع مش محبذ اؤى واحنا مش بنعمل حاجه غلط عشان نخاف منها او نخفيها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بالظبط زي منتا قلت
لكن مش مشكلة اللي مايكل قال عليه
لأن ممكن القسم يبقي مفتوح للادارة و المشرفين
و ممكن يتفتح لأي مجموعة تتحدد من لوحة التحكم !!
يعني ممكن ع الاقل نمنع الاعضاء و الزوار من دخول القسم
و نخليه للمباركين و المحاورين و المشرفين و الادارة
و بالاخير دا مجرد رأ
و اللي تشوفوه​*


----------



## أَمَة (15 يوليو 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> *بالظبط زي منتا قلت*
> *لكن مش مشكلة اللي مايكل قال عليه*
> *لأن ممكن القسم يبقي مفتوح للادارة و المشرفين*
> *و ممكن يتفتح لأي مجموعة تتحدد من لوحة التحكم !!*
> ...


 

دا من إختصاص *ماي روك*
جائز من كثر مشغولياته مشفوش
ممكن تلفت نظره اليه
يعني تحط اللينك في بروفايله​


----------



## جيلان (16 يوليو 2010)

انا رأيى ممكن يتمنع من رؤيته الزوار بس 
لكن الاعضاء حتى الجدد لا لان احيانا بيلاقوا حل المشكلة من قبل كتابتها او حد من الاعضاء يردوا علهيم زى ما قالو


----------



## My Rock (19 يوليو 2010)

الغالبية من الأعضاء تتسأل عن كيفية إستعمال المنتدى بسبب مشكلة تقنية مُعينة، لذلك القسم مفتوح ليكون الرد من الجميع و حتى تكون الحلول موجودة للكل.
الأقلية التي تتسأل بسبب مشاكل شخصية نوجهها دائماً بطرح ما عندها على الرسائل الخاصة لكي لا يكون عرضهم سبب عثرة للغير.
فقسم المشاكل هو للمشاكل التقنية و إدارة المنتدى و ليس للمشاكل الشخصية كما يختقده البعض، لذلك نحن على دوام محوالة الحفاظ ان يكون القسم خالي من اي مواضيع و مشاكل شخصية، فمكانها الرسائل الخاصة.


----------

